# Help w/ D&E coding



## kellyg (Mar 28, 2013)

Our patient had a 17 week pregnancy with preterm premature rupture of membranes. The provider performed a D&E

I'm using 59841 for the CPT but I'm not sure which diagnosis code would be most appropriate.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Thouvenel (Apr 2, 2013)

634.99 based on what you have documented here.


----------



## em2177 (Apr 2, 2013)

CPT: 59841 
ICD9: 634.99 if there was no mention of hemorrhage or complication.


----------



## SandraK52 (Apr 3, 2013)

I would be inclined to use 634.71 with 59841.


----------

